# Protein Waffles



## armani1072 (Jul 10, 2004)

Protein Waffles

Ingredients:

3 egg whites
1/4 cup oat flour
2 scoops vanilla protein powder
(assumes roughly 4g carbs, 45g protein, 2g fat)
1 tbsp applesauce
1 packet artificial sweetner
Dash of cinnamon

Directions:

Whisk all ingredients in a bowl. Spoon batter into a preheated
waffle iron (Add some nonstick cooking spray). Cook until
golden brown and serve with sugar free syrup or cut strawberries.

Nutritional Information (Per Serving)

Calories: 235
Protein(g): 35
Carbs(g): 8
Fat(g): 3


----------



## shamrock10 (Sep 4, 2004)

stupid question but...egg whites are the white part of the egg when they are boiled, but how do you take the yellow part out when you mix the "egg white" part in??


----------



## rebhchad (Sep 4, 2004)

ummm, that sounds good!


----------



## imdaman1 (Sep 4, 2004)

shamrock10 said:
			
		

> stupid question but...egg whites are the white part of the egg when they are boiled, but how do you take the yellow part out when you mix the "egg white" part in??



Don't boil them.  Buy an egg separator (for about a buck-fifty) and remove the yolk when the egg is raw.  At this point, the "white" is actually clear......
Looks good Armani - will definitely try that one bro!


----------



## heavy (Sep 4, 2004)

shamrock-Crack a raw egg, then keep pouring the the yolk back and forth into the two cracked shells until all the white spills out in the bowl, and the yolk is left in one of the shells.


----------



## BIO (Sep 10, 2004)

heavy said:
			
		

> shamrock-Crack a raw egg, then keep pouring the the yolk back and forth into the two cracked shells until all the white spills out in the bowl, and the yolk is left in one of the shells.



there is a company who sells egg whites by the gallon with a pump. Do search on google.


----------



## firetodd5 (May 30, 2005)

its called Internation Egg Whites, I have tried them and its good stuff. It's a big jug of egg whites, sounds pretty gross but you cant even taste it. Try it


----------



## latino~heat (May 31, 2005)

my protein waffles are:
eggo whole wheat waffles w/ Peanut butter on 'em and low sugar syrup..mmmmm good


----------



## Severe (Jun 2, 2005)

When I seperate my yolks i just crack them all and pour them in the cup/bowl. Then i lift up the yolks gently and shake it over the glass/bowl until only the yold is in my hand. It's actually really easy after you get used to it.


----------



## Severe (Jun 2, 2005)

latino~heat said:
			
		

> my protein waffles are:
> eggo whole wheat waffles w/ Peanut butter on 'em and low sugar syrup..mmmmm good



Eggs have better protein in them.


----------



## serius_06 (Aug 10, 2006)

How many waffles make a serving,how many servings from this recipe?


----------



## brendanbreen (Oct 16, 2006)

what is a serving 1 waffle


----------

